# Rave for skincare routine!



## TipTopTap (Jul 26, 2005)

For once in my life my skin is actually starting to look decent.  I've had acne since I was about 5 and have used everything- over the counter and prescription.  But I finally found something that works, and the best part is, it's so simple!

PM
wash face (anything will do)
apply DDF 10% glycolic acid toner (reasonably priced and excellent!!!)
apply 10% benzoil peroxide

that's it!  I don't even have to wash my face in the AM.  And I use TCA peels on the occasional zit.  

The DDF toner is brillant, it actually makes the BP effective.  For the first week that I used the toner my skin peeled only a litte (probably b/c I had been using deeper peels prior and most of the dead skin was already gone) but it's a good thing, it's getting rid of all those layer of dead skin cells and sebum.  It's like using a painful, strong tca peel that I can only used once a month in a mini peel everynight, thereby preventing breakouts.  I strongly recommened the DDF glycolic acid 10% toner to anyone with oily, flaky, or acne prone skin.


----------



## jeanna (Jul 27, 2005)

this post couldn't have come at a better time... i was thinking about buying the DDF 10% Glycolic Acid Toner after rave reviews on MUA. Is your benzoyl peroxide made by DDF as well? I'm also acne-prone and I'm sick of simply tolerating it. I want to do something about it once and for all : )

umm, i don't know if this is a stupid question, but what does TCA stand for?


----------



## TipTopTap (Jul 31, 2005)

Actually just about any 10% BP will work.  I use Zapzyt's or Clean and Clear's and they both work well.  TCA is short for Trichloroacetic acid, it's basically a stronger glycolic acid that you can get either online or done in a dermatologist's office.  

TCA peels can be very helpful at removing layers of dead skin cells and sebum, but unfortunatly I found that I cannot use it frequently enough to maintain the results.  I would use the peel, then my skin would start to peel two days after that and finish in about 3 days.  My skin would look great for a couple days, then I would start to break out again. TCA's definatly helps to get rid of the grime deep in the skin which can then be maintained by the DDF's toner.


----------



## jeanna (Jan 4, 2006)

hey TipTopTap! since it's been a few months now, i'm curious as to how this skincare routine has been working for you. an update would be great!

i've started seeing a dermatologist, and while my breakouts have lessened, i still break out and the dermatologist hasn't really given me anything to lessen the existing acne scars that i have. since i heard that the glycolic toner was pretty effective with this, i thought i'd give it a try.

any update you could give would be much appreciated


----------

